# Gaggia Classic 2006 set up



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bought a Refurbished Gaggia Classic from Mark at gaggiamanualservice to upgrade from my De Longhi. Must say many thanks to Mark for a great service and a beauty of a machine.

Also went abit crazy with a new grinder to replace my old Krups and a few accessories.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice neat setup:good:


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks great, how are you finding the results with the Sage grinder?


----------



## Rj_d2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice setup!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Like the Classic-sized knock drawer! I didn't know they did one to fit the classic. Usually they seem to be massive things you could sit an R58 on (although I have the Motta knock tub).


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Very nice. I have a real soft spot for the Gaggia.

Bit of a design classic for me.

It was my first 'real' espresso machine. Big jump from what I had prior to it and the law of diminishing returns kicks in hard after the Gaggia.

Enjoy it!


----------

